# Updates from "Current litters"



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Right well.. I've had comments and questions from the post and in PMs and even e-mails regarding some of the mice. I just got some updated pics, they are not great but provide an update of some of mine in general.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I got asked how some of my first lot of PEWs were doing. It took some jigging about but I finally got me some keepers. These guys have grown on and are now being paired. I don't post pictures often because they are a NIGHTMARE to photograph. These pics show that VERY well. "Keep still.. us? Buahahaha."


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

The Creams are doing well I think. Not bad for our first litter anyhow. And Squonks babies are growing on lovely too.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Couple more Squonk babies.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Lilacs. Quite a few people have commented on how lovely they are and I had some people contact me for some too. I don't usually give out as pets but a couple does did go to a nice guy. I do love Lilacs but they are a hard one to crack and it seems not popular in the show world. They are a byproduct of other things I breed though so I'd like to see if I can work on them a bit. The problem is getting that shade right. And in different light they look a different colour. Much selective breeding needed. I've a picture of one doe that I kept (though its a terrible pic with her moving, it does show her "grown up" colour), the rest are current litters, including a Satin. I've scruffed up some fur here and there to show how lighting can change shade.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

And the older doe. For anyone wanting to know about the Lilacs, I suggest contacting one of the NMC judges to ask about them.
Pics all done now.. phew! Coffee time


----------

